# Aires west coast France



## MIKEJ (Apr 10, 2006)

We are hoping to go down the west coast of France Bordeaux/Biarritz July/August. Can anyone recommend any aires that are near beaches.


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

MIKEJ said:


> We are hoping to go down the west coast of France Bordeaux/Biarritz July/August. Can anyone recommend any aires that are near beaches.


Hi Mike,

as you can see in http://www.campingcar-infos.com/ there are quite a lot of aires along the west coast. However be aware that July/August is not exactly the most quiet time in France, so take into account that especially the aires close to the beach might be crowded.

But in any case the situation there will be much better than along the Mediterranean coast at the same time.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## danielf (May 11, 2005)

Hi Mikej,

we spent 3 weeks in that corner of france last august. I can well recommend the aires at Cap Breton and Biarittz. BUT get there early and be prepared for a wait to get a space....... especially at Biarittz. 

The aire at Biarittz is nothing special in terms of views etc. and a bit crowded, but its is acroos thge road from the beach and not far from town centre which is weel worth a couple of days looking around.

Cap breton is fantastic.. we loved it, only planned to spend a night there to get over driving and stayed for 4. Fantastic beach, good views and not to far from town.

If going a little way inland, I recomend aire at St Pee sur Neville, by side of lake, nice restraunts near by.

We went onto pyrannes for a few days, Lourdes etc. and can recommend the aire at SEVIGNACQ MEYRACQ as being fantastic.

All are listed in the aires books and with piccys on camping car ionfos website.

Hope that helps,

Daniel


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Hi MikeJ
Capbreton is good, there is Meschers, Mortagne sur Gironde but that is on an Estuary but nice all the same and has ELHU. There are others in that area and in the Landes region camping car info gives you some photos so check that site out. But do get to an air early I would say mid/late morning to get a place just as others are leaving.
Happy travelling


----------



## colian (May 11, 2005)

*S.W France*

Mike 
We will be travelling up from Bilbao about that time, last year we spent time at La Palmayre, there are 2 Aires in this town one to the north near the camp site Bonne Anse and another at the port, the tourist office in the centre of town has a motohome water and dump point, We have always enjoyed that part of France and intend to spend time at Leon to the south of Bordeaux where there appear to be plenty of Aires.

Have a good time and look out for the MHF stickers.

ian and Col


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

lake leon has a good aire also st girons plage 150 meters from the beach,
messanges 200 meters from the beach


----------

